# Got called fat by co worker



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

So I have never in my life thought of myself as fat until I had a co worker call me fat today. I am 5'1'' and 114 lbs. I used to be 110 lbs. but throughout the stress in my life, I gained. I am thinking about starting to eat healthy but not include a lot of dairy. I am also going to try to exercise at least 3 to 4 times a week. The one thing I can't stand at all is people making comments about my weight because I have struggled with anorexia throughout my life. I had it twice and the second time that I was anorexic, it almost killed me. So when someone calls me fat, it really makes me angry because by doctors, I am considered as normal weight but to other people no. I have to look like a twig in order to be considered as skinny. I really hate some people. Now I feel like I should go back to starving myself. By the way, it is hard for me to not gain weight since I am very short. So give me a break.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh please ignore your dumb *** narcissistic co-workers. It really sounds like they are quite simply jealous of you and want to belittle you to make themselves feel better. You ain't fat at all, they just sound like they are desperately insecure themselves and want to try and drag someone else down to their level. They ain't worth bothering with in the grand scheme of things IMO - easier said than done (I know) in that you still need to work with them. But try and keep that in mind.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Folded Edge said:


> Oh please ignore your dumb *** narcissistic co-workers. It really sounds like they are quite simply jealous of you and want to belittle you to make themselves feel better. You ain't fat at all, they just sound like they are desperately insecure themselves and want to try and drag someone else down to their level. They ain't worth bothering with in the grand scheme of things IMO - easier said than done (I know) in that you still need to work with them. But try and keep that in mind.


I tried ignoring it today and see it as not even a big deal because this person already has issues with me since the beginning but they took it too far by targeting my physical appearance. I ended up telling the boss what happened and all he said was that he doesn't believe me. I'm believe I am not fat but others probably do see me as fat since I got called fat today. I don't mean to stoop down to her level, but she is not skinny either bu I would never call her fat. Well I have had some s***ty co workers in the past but this one is seriously stubborn.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

You are obviously not fat, please do not stress over this one comment. Your co-worker was being mean. It would probably be best to not talk to him/her anymore.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, that's a ****ty thing to say and no one should have it said to them especially when they don't know if the person has dealt with an eating disorder before (I've had that happen to me loads of times). 114 lbs at age 23 is perfectly fine, probably even considered underweight. And considering your height, that is about the perfect size for you, still thinking it's underweight :con .. but anyways if that's considered fat I feel morbidly obese.. 
They're *** holes for saying that to you. I'm sorry they said that, please don't think you are because that weight is not fat. >:[


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't even talk to that person. That's what makes this situation stupid.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> I don't even talk to that person. That's what makes this situation stupid.


If I were in your shoes, I'd be annoyed. However, only for one day. 
Before I'd go to sleep, I would probably think the entire thing through and think to myself "f uck it, their words and entire existence are meaningless to me. "

Perhaps you will do something similar.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

**** them. I mean, seriously. You're bmi is well within the range it's supposed to be:

https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/guidelines/obesity/BMI/bmicalc.htm

If your doctor says your weight is fine, and you know you're bmi is fine, then why are they calling you fat? I would seriously ask myself that. They're jealous or just being mean and vindictive or something, there's your answer. I know you work with them, but I would put as much space between myself and them as possible.


----------



## MJones (Mar 15, 2014)

Report him/her to a manager, bullying is never tolerated in any work place


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe just maybe, your coworker is delusional. I might make that suggestion the next time said person calls you fat.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

MJones said:


> Report him/her to a manager, bullying is never tolerated in any work place


She did and her boss was a turd and did nothing about it. Yeah OP, you are not fat, thats ****ed that she thinks that.


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

Your weight is fine. Not even remotely close to fat or even chubby. Your coworkers sound terrible. Even if you were 200 pounds, there's no excuse to put someone down like that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Just ignore them. Coworkers are always going to be the fakest fakes you will ever know. I used to try to befriend them before I was aware of what scum they all really are. One minute they are your friend, the next they are talking s*** about you and throwing you under the bus to give themselves a leg up. This coworker probably just said this because they want to get on the good side of the workplace "clique".


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, you are totally within healthy weight range.

https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/guidelines/obesity/BMI/bmicalc.htm

There are some calculators out there, that will suggest you are underweight, but that one is a government website and a little more trustworthy.

*Normal weight = 18.5-24.9*

You are: 21.5 BMI

You'd need to reach 133 pounds to be considered overweight, and 159 pounds to be considered obese.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

paloma, u r perfectly good...:yes

ur coworker, shes no good...


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, you could have simply told her she is your inspiration, just trying to match her appearance. You don't follow news much so you actually thought being chubby has become popular these days. She is living proof of the success of that new trend. 

I could go on and on. You got the point.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

You're not fat. Ignore the scum.


----------



## nopenopenope (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm so sorry your coworker was such a bag of d**** to you. You are SO so fine. That height/weight is awesome! The person in question clearly has issues and being thoughtless is the least of them.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I have to go to work today but I don't want to. My boss does not understand what's going on because he doesn't see it. I don't know what to tell him. I need help.


----------



## SelleSnowy (Dec 9, 2013)

You are not overweight, and even if you were - it's not your coworker's place to tell you. You need to tell your boss about this incident. You don't have to say "___ called me fat" but your boss needs to know that you are being harrassed in the workplace, and intimidated about coming in. If you are worried that this person or your employer will retaliate, there should be laws and workplace code of ethics that prevent this.

Maybe sending your boss an email will be a less stressful way to bring this up. Tell them the date, time, and person involved, and ask for a one-on-one meeting with your boss to discuss the situation.


----------



## nopenopenope (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh no =/ What's the hierarchy like at your work? Is there an HR person? Is there someone above your boss you feel is trustworthy?


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> So I have never in my life thought of myself as fat until I had a co worker call me fat today. I am 5'1'' and 114 lbs. I used to be 110 lbs. but throughout the stress in my life, I gained. I am thinking about starting to eat healthy but not include a lot of dairy. I am also going to try to exercise at least 3 to 4 times a week. The one thing I can't stand at all is people making comments about my weight because I have struggled with anorexia throughout my life. I had it twice and the second time that I was anorexic, it almost killed me. So when someone calls me fat, it really makes me angry because by doctors, I am considered as normal weight but to other people no. I have to look like a twig in order to be considered as skinny. I really hate some people. Now I feel like I should go back to starving myself. By the way, it is hard for me to not gain weight since I am very short. So give me a break.


I understand how you feel. My doctors rude, the first thing he said to me when i met him was 'why are you so fat?' I've through similar stuff like you, but on the opposite scale. I've lost quite a bit of weight, but always when i think i'm doing good, someone has to ruin my day.

I've been called fat cow, fat wh*re ect. I even had one guy tell me he wouldn't date me becausr he found my weight intimidating, although i am 16 1/2 stone, which isn't actually that big. I don't eat alot, i gained weight because of depression.

Just remember that no one can make you feel inferior, you know what you are and who you are better than anyone else. Just let the comments slide off your shoulders like water. Take a deep breath and move on, roll your eyes and scoff, because obviously they're blind.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

How could that possibly be fat? I'm fat, because I have a big beer belly. 

You are not fat.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

5'1 115lbs.. One of my ex gf's was exactly that weight and height and I always thought she was skinny. I've seen her naked and everything, and didn't ever notice an ounce of fat. You are not fat.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Very hypocritical of you OP. In a thread in the voting section you were making fun of overweight people. Someone else called you out on it and you said it wouldn't bother you if someone made fun of you. You know what they say about karma.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

nubly said:


> Very hypocritical of you OP. In a thread in the voting section you were making fun of overweight people. Someone else called you out on it and you said it wouldn't bother you if someone made fun of you. You know what they say about karma.


But I am not even fat,therefor, my coworker did not have the right to call me that. I am at a very healthy weight. that is why this is a problem for me.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

that doesnt sound fat


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

tilo brown eyes said:


> I am 16 1/2 stone, which isn't actually that big. I don't eat alot, i gained weight because of depression.


You gained weight because of depression? 
Expand please


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Your reply to nubly :



Paloma M said:


> But I am not even fat,therefor, my coworker did not have the right to call me that. I am at a very healthy weight. that is why this is a problem for me.


Of course you're not fat, not even close and your coworker had no right and was stupid to call you fat when you're not. But if you really did make fun of overweight people on a poll, I can't really sympathize with someone calling you fat when it seems you have no problem doing the same to others. You have no right either.


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

Honestly, don't let it bother you. This person probably has their own insecurities that they are projecting on you. If that avatar is you, you are not fat. You could say "I'm not fat, are you on something? If so please stay away from me." If the attitude filled comments aren't your thing just give them a look they are a complete idiot, shake your head, and walk away. Your indifference may deter them from making comments further. Just show that you are above their negativity.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Your co-worker is pissing me off!


----------



## Babyblueboo96 (Jul 7, 2015)

*YOU ARE NO WHERE NEAR FAT!*
*they probally said that because they dont even feel good about themselves...*
*I'm 19. 5'4 and 150 pounds. I would kill to be your size.*


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Maybe he mean't you look phat. You thought he was calling you fat but he was actually calling you phat which is a compliment.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this thread teasist?!


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

It is likely meant in a ironic, albeit, unfunny way.

One guy at my workplace is know as 'flash' because he moves about really slow. One guy is simply known as 'fat lad' because he is heavy and there is a guy who lost an eye in a fight and wears glasses, thus he becomes known as 'three eyes'. 

All in the name of bantz, you know.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Omg you're so small, so cute haha, do you wear high heels? Joking. I'm 5'5", haven't grown any taller since 2 years, 105 lbs. You guessed it, I'm anorexic.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Buckyx said:


> eat more real food
> profit


Easy to say, but not to do.


----------

